

Stanford & Cornell Fight to Win Bid for Engineering Campus in Manhattan - nitashatiku
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/27/will-stanford-take-the-f-train-to-silicon-valley-tensions-rise-as-deadline-for-tech-campus-approaches/

======
SkyMarshal
Fwiw, a friend of mine recently returned to NYC after serving in Iraq in the
Army, and started an initiative to get this engineering campus built in
Willets Point, Queens:

<http://www.coalitionforqueens.org/>

His argument in a nutshell: why relegate NYC's tech hub to a single university
on a cramped island, relatively inaccessible by subway (which Ramen-subsisting
entrepreneurs will need), when you can situate it in the middle of 60+ acres,
near the 7 Train, Mets/tennis sports center, and LaGuardia airport, with
enough room for _several_ universities plus office space and restaurants and
other amenities.

He thinks NYC's attempt at recreating SV will be DOA if it tries to build
'Silicon Island'. Imagine instead having a 60 acre campus with say, Stanford,
Cornell, and the Technion, alongside incubators and other entrepreneurial
support infrastructure, in the middle of a hungry immigrant community. That's
a better recipe for success.

------
padrack
What is wrong with NYU or Columbia? Can they not attract top CS talent?

~~~
kaa2102
The prospects for NYC as an entrepreneurial tech hub are looking better. I
think Stanford and Cornell just want a piece of the action.

~~~
nitashatiku
Yeah, it's cheap city-owned land and a chance to get in on NYC's bid to become
the innovation capital of the East Coast.

~~~
cienrak
Right but why not use the local schools who have better resources and roots
here?

~~~
cstefanovici
I hope NYU-Poly wins the bid but the culture of innovation and
entrepreneurship is not quite there yet like it is in places like Stanford.
(even though that's in the school's marketing efforts)

------
_delirium
Hmm, this submission and some other comments around the web call the article
"Stanford & Cornell Fight to Win Bid for Engineering Campus in Manhattan", but
it's now been changed to not mention Manhattan. From what I can tell, none of
the proposed sites are in Manhattan.

~~~
jrmurad
I lived on Roosevelt Island for a year. It may not be geographically Manhattan
but I it (and other East River islands) is in the jurisdiction of that
borough.

